# Giving human Glucosamine to dog...



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

My vet wants me to start my 2 year old mutt (basset like body shape) on glucosamine & chondroitin after a knee injury. She advised me to just grab the type for humans because it's much less expensive. So I did. I picked up the Target store brand glucosamine chondroitin complex plus MSM.

3 tablets =
1500 mg glucosamine
1500 mg MSM
200 mg chondroitin
The vet said 500 mg 2x day for my 35 pound dog. Switch to 1x day after a month.

Now I'm having a hard time getting him to take them! He ate the first one after I stuffed it into a cube of london broil but has quickly figured out what I'm up too. I've been trying to get clever but I'm afraid he truly does have some cattle dog in him.  Smart bugger.
Today I crushed up the pill and sprinkled it over a little pasta with red sauce (his favorite) then turned the pasta treat upside down onto his kibble and stuck the Rimadyl inside one of the pieces of penne. He ate the pasta but was obviously unimpressed and kept walking away. I think it took him 4 times as long to eat his dinner tonight and I found the Rimadyl on the floor. :doh: He'll lick peanut butter off it but wont eat it.
This is going to be too much work and WAY too much "table scraps" for every meal.

Can I crush the glucosamine and mix it with wet food? Water? I don't really need to crush the Rimadyl since he's only taking that for a few more days.

I would hate to have to force him to take it so any BTDT? I'd GREATLY appreciate it!! He's my first dog if you can't tell. :redface:


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

we just put a few tablets in a plastic bag, hit it with a hammer a few times to crush it, and then sprinkle like 1/4 teaspoon on their food. easy as pie!


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

get a pill popper, you put the pill on the end and it pops it down the dogs throat, I had to use one to give my old shepherd pills. Ask your pet store of vet about them

http://www.petshed.com/item/pill-popper


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I look for Cosequinn DS Plus MSM on sale and use that, since it's made for pets and is edible. We've gotten GREAT results with it with our poodle, who has grade 4 (the worst) luxating patellas. It's affordable for us, since Potsie only needs 1/2 a tablet a day.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Take a slice of american cheese, and tear it into 4 pieces. Fold pill into one piece and press edges to seal. Give dog one of the pieces of pure cheese, then immediately give the one with the pill while immediately shoving another plain piece into his face. He'll eat them quickly and can't spit out the pill. But you need to be quick. If you delay after the one with the pill, they will spit out the pill. Never had this fail.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

I use raw chicken hearts as pill pockets. So far none of my dogs have figured out what I use them for.


----------



## piarevigliono (Jul 23, 2012)

BassetMixUp said:


> My vet wants me to start my 2 year old mutt (basset like body shape) on glucosamine & chondroitin after a knee injury. She advised me to just grab the type for humans because it's much less expensive. So I did. I picked up the Target store brand glucosamine chondroitin complex plus MSM.
> 
> 3 tablets =
> 1500 mg glucosamine
> ...


I give my dog Chondropaw. It's a natural liquid formula that needs to be given only once a week! Very easy to give to the dog. My dog had serious arthritis pain, in less than 2 months I stopped all pain medication. this product It is working great for my dog. www.chondropaw.com


----------

